# Canister filter input/output configuration



## MaxAltitude (Mar 14, 2017)

I finally broke down and bought a canister filter, even though I thought I would always be happy with my el-cheapo sponge filters that have been working just fine.
Flow/current: My first question is regarding placement of the input and output in the aquarium. Should it be set up to have the output at one end of the tank, and the input at the other end, with the flow/current mostly in a single direction? Or should it be set up in a circular flow: for example, the filter output into the tank at (from top view) 1’oclock facing towards 2 o’clock, then then the filter input sucking from the tank at about the 12 o’clock position. Water would flow (in theory) all around the tank before going back to the filter.
My next questions are about modifications of the input & output. 
Filter output to tank: Have you guys modified the output into the tank? Instead of a single output near the top, I was thinking about installing a vertical tube, with holes drilled into it along the entire height. This could create flow along the entire height of the tank and not just at the top. Has anybody set up or recommend using a spray bar above the surface to create more surface agitation?
I’m also wanting to attach a coarse sponge filter(s) to the filter input. Are there larger round ones available to fit over the regular fluval input, or do I need to find a sponge block and custom make my own?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

A couple quick points:

You won’t regret switching to a canister.
For a prefilter, check out Lustar Filter Max series.
You want to create a circular flow path from output to input (this may look very different depending on the tanks decoration/substrate/etc).
Get the biggest canister you can afford (stick with the minimum volume suggested as being your max volume used)

I hope that helps.

Best regards,

Stuart



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marillion (Aug 6, 2019)

Agreed on all above. I use a Lustar filter max pre-filter on my Fluval 206 and it was one of the best mods I ever did for my canister. For many reasons. I also use a sponge filter (API Filter IV) with air pump for redundancy, extra filtration and an easy backup in case of an extended power outage. A small battery powered air pump can power the large sponge filter easily if needed. I have a 30 Gallon tank.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you get the Lustar pre-filter?


----------



## Marillion (Aug 6, 2019)

TomC said:


> Where did you get the Lustar pre-filter?


Amazon USA. Do a search for "Filter Max 3 pre-filter." Even with the conversion, it was a lot cheaper buying through Amazon US rather than Amazon Canada.


----------

